# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Octoplus Huawei Tool Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Octoplus Huawei Tool Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
 HiSilicon and Qualcomm CPUs-based devices are supported. 
~ Supported operations and features^*: 
+ Read Info
+ Direct Unlock
+ Read Bootloader Code
+ Reset FRP
+ Reset Huawei ID
+ Factory Data Reset
+ Repair IMEI A/B
+ Repair Bluetooth MAC
+ Repair Wi-Fi MAC
+ Repair S/N
+ Repair Board S/N
+ Repair Vendor Code
+ Repair Country Code  
*
 Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the list 
of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions or 
other reasons.  
~ Necessary drivers: 
To install 
necessary drivers, install «HiSuite by Huawei» 
(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]).  
~ Manufacturer Mode (for HiSilicon and Qualcomm CPUs-based devices): 
To
 enable Manufacturer Mode, type #*#2846579#*#, go to ProjectMenu > 
Background Settings > USB Port Settings > Manufacture Mode.  
~ Fastboot Mode: 
To enable Fastboot Mode, do the next steps:
  1. Power off the phone. Remove SD and SIM cards;
  2. Press 'Vol-' and insert USB cable;
  3. Wait until phone enters into ‘Fastboot' Mode.  
~ How to connect devices: 
To connect device, do the next steps:
 1. Install !necessary drivers!.
 2. Press «Auto detect» button.
or
 1. Install !necessary drivers!.
 2. Check «Manual select» option.
 3. Select proper model from the list of Software.
 4. Press «Connect» button.   
Supported Huawei HiSilicon CPUs—based devices: 
    ALE-CL00
    ALE-L02
    ALE-L04
    ALE-L21
    ALE-TL00
    ALE-UL00 
    ALP-AL00
    ALP-L09
    ALP-L29 
    ANE-L21
    ANE-LX1 
    BAC-AL00
    BAC-L21
    BAC-L22
    BAC-L23
    BAC-TL00 
    BAH-L09 
    BKL-AL00
    BKL-AL20 
    BLA-AL00
    BLA-L09
    BLA-L29 
    BLL-L21
    BLL-L22
    BLL-L23 
    BLN-AL10
    BLN-AL10B
    BLN-AL10C
    BLN-AL20
    BLN-AL40
    BLN-L21
    BLN-L21HN
    BLN-L22
    BLN-L23
    BLN-L24
    BLN-TL00
    BLN-TL10 
    BND-AL10
    BND-L21 
    BTV-DL09
    BTV-W09 
    CAM-AL00
    CAM-L03
    CAM-L21
    CAM-L23
    CAM-TL00
    CAM-TL00H
    CAM-UL00 
    CHM-U01 
    CRR-L09
    CRR-UL00 
    DUK-AL20
    DUK-L09
    DUK-TL30 
    EDI-AL10 
    EVA-AL00
    EVA-AL10
    EVA-DL00
    EVA-L09
    EVA-L19
    EVA-TL00 
    FIG-L21
    FIG-L22
    FIG-LA1
    FIG-LX1
    FIG-LX2 
    FLA-L22
    FLA-LX2 
    FRD-AL00
    FRD-AL10
    FRD-L02
    FRD-L04
    FRD-L09
    FRD-L14
    FRD-L19 
    GRA-L03
    GRA-L09
    GRA-L13
    GRA-UL00
    GRA-UL10 
    HWI-AL00 
    HWT31 
    KNT-AL20 
    LLD-AL00
    LLD-AL10
    LLD-L21
    LLD-L22A
    LLD-L31 
    LON-AL00
    LON-L29 
    MHA-AL00
    MHA-L09
    MHA-L29 
    NEM-AL10
    NEM-L21
    NEM-L22
    NEM-L31
    NEM-L51
    NEM-TL00
    NEM-TL00H 
    NMO-L23
    NMO-L31 
    NTS-AL00 
    NXT-AL10
    NXT-L09
    NXT-L29 
    PIC-AL00
    PIC-LX9 
    PLK-L01 
    PRA-AL00
    PRA-AL00X
    PRA-LA1
    PRA-LX1
    PRA-LX2
    PRA-LX3
    PRA-TL10 
    RNE-L01
    RNE-L02
    RNE-L03
    RNE-L21
    RNE-L22
    RNE-L22J
    RNE-L23 
    STF-L09 
    VEN-L22 
    VIE-AL10
    VIE-L09
    VIE-L29 
    VKY-AL00
    VKY-L09
    VKY-L29
    VKY-L29A
    VKY-TL00 
    VNS-L01
    VNS-L21
    VNS-L22
    VNS-L23
    VNS-L31
    VNS-L53
    VNS-TL00 
    VTR-L09
    VTR-L29
    VTR-L29B 
    WAS-AL00
    WAS-L03T
    WAS-L21
    WAS-L22
    WAS-L22J
    WAS-LX1
    WAS-LX1A
    WAS-LX2
    WAS-LX2J
    WAS-LX3   
Supported Huawei Qualcomm CPUs—based devices: 
    AGS-L09
    AGS-W09 
    ATH-AL00
    ATH-UL01 
    BAH-W09 
    CAN-AL00
    CAN-L01
    CAN-L11
    CAN-L13 
    CAZ-TL10 
    CPN-L09 
    DIG-L01
    DIG-L03
    DIG-L21HN
    DIG-L23 
    DLI-AL10
    DLI-L22
    DLI-L42
    DLI-TL20 
    FDR-A01L
    FDR-A04L 
    H1611 
    H1711 
    KII-L05
    KII-L22
    KII-L23 
    KIW-L21
    KIW-L24
    KIW-TL00
    KIW-TL00H 
    KOB-L09 
    LDN-L21
    LDN-LX2 
    MLA-AL10
    MLA-L01
    MLA-L02
    MLA-L03
    MLA-L11
    MLA-L12
    MLA-L13
    MLA-TL00
    MLA-TL10 
    PLE-701L
    PLE-703L
    PLE-703LT 
    RIO-L01
    RIO-L02
    RIO-L03
    RIO-TL00 
    SCC-U21 
    SCL-AL00
    SCL-L01
    SCL-L02
    SCL-L03
    SCL-L21
    SCL-L31
    SCL-L32
    SCL-TL00
    SCL-TL00H
    SCL-U23 
    SLA-AL00
    SLA-L02
    SLA-L03
    SLA-L22 
    TOR-A1 
    TRT-AL00
    TRT-AL00A
    TRT-L21
    TRT-L21A
    TRT-L53
    TRT-LX1
    TRT-LX2
    TRT-LX3 
    VNS-AL00
    VNS-L62 
    Y538   
Octoplus Huawei Tool 
+ Free access to Octoplus Support Area  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
03-05-2019 12:35 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

